# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  kile latex inch symbol

## nbo10

How do I get the double " for an inch symbol? They are all messed up with latex thinking it is quotation marks

----------


## stumbleUpon

> How do I get the double " for an inch symbol? They are all messed up with latex thinking it is quotation marks


10\verb+"+

OR 

$10^{\verb+"+}$

----------


## nbo10

Thanks, that did it

----------

